# Gavin Weathering



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Today Gavin was weathering a couple cars and here he is weathering his Atlas CSX 50' boxcar.
We have been coaching each other and studying Google for images.





































Mike


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Grrrreat! As Tony the tiger would say.

He could go into the weathering business.

Really fine work.

Don


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

DonR said:


> Grrrreat! As Tony the tiger would say.
> 
> He could go into the weathering business.
> 
> ...


I think that is what is in his head to support his locomotive habit! :thumbsup:

LOL

Mike


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

good job :thumbsup: it's good to get them started early, keeps the hobby going:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

mustangcobra94 said:


> good job :thumbsup: it's good to get them started early, keeps the hobby going:smilie_daumenpos:


I think he could likely do it single handed.

Mike


----------

